# best paint for axle's



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

What paint do you guys recommend for axle's, suspension etc, was going to just get some hammerite but a google search shows its pretty kack on the underside as it chips very easy. Any thoughts welcome

Cheers Chaps :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am sure Bilthamber make something that your after so look at them.
Epoxy Mastic is the stuff


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

2k epoxy primer with 2k paint on top is one of the very best products to use for suspension parts. Check my thread about which wax to use on top of the newly painted suspension parts. You could use gloss epoxy paint on top of the epoxy primer but when it has too much UV light on it, it can chalk out and look dull over the years. As suspension is usually out of the UV light it may be ok, up to you.

Check out the MiG welding forum on the paint section, all the info on which is the best, long lasting paint is in there.


----------

